# Como se puede comprobar un motor paso a paso?



## Etzakit (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Tengo un motor paso a paso, y quisiera saber como lo puedo comprobar si esta bien o mal (medir aislamiento, resistencia de los bobinados,...) ?


----------



## electricerc (Jun 30, 2009)

Primero que voltage es el motor.
Ahora suponiendo que el motor es de 12 V. Debe de tener un cable negro que es el comun
identificalo y seguidamente el positivo de la fuente hazlo circular por cada uno de los cables del motor
debes de tener 4 cables mas.Debes conectarlo a manera de pulso es decir poner y quitar el positivo
y te vas a dar cuenta que el motor va dando giros de 2 grados se persiben unicamente debes de conseguir la secuencia de los giros


----------

